# I've hit a new level of stupidity



## ROID (Jul 29, 2010)

As you all know I purchased some smoke 2 weeks ago. Well in the past it has been common practice for me to put fruit peels inside the container to retain moisture because dried up green burns too quickly. However, I have never kept a batch this long without smoking all of it. Guess what happened ?

My pot and apple peels locked inside of an air tight container for two weeks...........fucking mold. 

I'm very sad about this.  

maybe i should sell it to someone and tell them it's the uber funk. It looks like some of the pictures you see in High Times Magazine


----------



## maniclion (Jul 29, 2010)

ROID said:


> As you all know I purchased some smoke 2 weeks ago. Well in the past it has been common practice for me to put fruit peels inside the container to retain moisture because dried up green burns too quickly. However, I have never kept a batch this long without smoking all of it. Guess what happened ?
> 
> My pot and apple peels locked inside of an air tight container for two weeks...........fucking mold.
> 
> ...


Never kept any long enough to see it mold....just go buy some more....I smoked some from a lady who stores it in the freezer hit me just as good as any other when I tried it...


----------



## maniclion (Jul 29, 2010)

Make a cheese out of it, just get some whole milk and mix it up in there and then let the cheese form and make a Space Pizza....


----------



## ROID (Jul 29, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Never kept any long enough to see it mold....just go buy some more....I smoked some from a lady who stores it in the freezer hit me just as good as any other when I tried it...



The freezer is a good idea.


----------



## ROID (Jul 29, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Make a cheese out of it, just get some whole milk and mix it up in there and then let the cheese form and make a Space Pizza....




You think it would be safe to eat ?

I just hate to throw it away. We only smoked two small bowls from it.  What a waste


----------



## THE_BROSKI (Jul 29, 2010)

i use to do that shit, now its a waste


----------



## ROID (Jul 30, 2010)

it's in the garbage. 

Flags should be flown at half-mass today


----------



## Jodi (Jul 30, 2010)

1.  Ziploc
2.  Slice cucumber, lemon or lime
3.  Place 1-2 slices in the ziploc
3.  Puncture a few holes in the ziploc bag
4.  Remove within 2

Ex-claimer:  I do not know this from experience, just knowledge.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 30, 2010)

I use to do this too, and i had some mold over before. I didn't know it at the time so we smoked it anyway. That was the harshest smoke i've ever had, i'm talking ten minute coughing fit. You can still smoke it but you probably shouldn't. Oh, and it tasted terrible, the end.


----------



## fufu (Jul 30, 2010)

Same thing happened to my buddy a few years back, shit happens my friend.


----------



## ROID (Jul 30, 2010)

it seems like the heat would kill any spores.

damn, i wanna get just a little bit out of the trash. just enough for a small bowl tonight

hell, i'll just let it be. Maybe I shouldnt be getting stoned tonight for a reason. 

I've never thrown away pot before. what a waste.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 30, 2010)

I would use a humidor if I were in to that type of thing.


----------



## maniclion (Jul 30, 2010)

ROID said:


> it's in the garbage.
> 
> Flags should be flown at half-mass today


Teach me how to half the mass of my flag oh wise one!!!????!!!


And why don't you just simmer that bud in some butter and then give yourself a stinky butter enema, just like I take my vodka....


----------



## ROID (Jul 30, 2010)

mast, mass......it's the same thing.  I thought you would know that.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jul 30, 2010)

ROID said:


> As you all know I purchased some smoke 2 weeks ago. Well in the past it has been common practice for me to put fruit peels inside the container to retain moisture because dried up green burns too quickly. However, I have never kept a batch this long without smoking all of it. Guess what happened ?
> 
> My pot and apple peels locked inside of an air tight container for two weeks...........fucking mold.
> 
> ...


 
pot is best when dried slow and cured in mason jars.


----------



## ROID (Jul 30, 2010)

I still haven't taken the garbage out yet .....


----------

